# Who's going to mention vladimirb??



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I have noticed a change with Vlad and he seems to have turned red.... the avatar is adorable and I like it!! Do we have a new Mod??


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Yes, we do have a new color for him as a Moderator and we are proud of his accomplishments on the forum.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations Vlad. Shows your help is really appreciated


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I noticed that too, grats on the new red coat!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Vladimirb, well done on the promo :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you very much friends! I really appreciate it.
I will do my best in keeping this forum clean as it is now :smile:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Way to go, good job :wave:

BG


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations, *vladimirb*!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Vlad and well done on the promotion!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Once again Congrats "V" for your accomplishments. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats and very well done! Enjoy the new position.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Vladimirb :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, my good friend, Vladimir.

Well done & well deserved.

Awesome !!

John

.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Vlad* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Heartiest congrats Vladimir - Nice Jacket - well done matey :wave:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks *Donald*


----------

